# Skeeter bass boat in Saltwater



## minkmaster

I am from Missouri. I come down to the gulf about every other year to fish. If I would use my bass boat in the Intercoastal waterway would it damage my motor or is there preventative measures to take or is it just stupid to take a freshwater boat in saltwater? I have heard alot of people say its hardest on your trailer but that didnt prove true on the my buddies boat.


----------



## AAR

I guess you're just asking about the motor relative to saltwater? If that is what you're asking all you need is a simple flush mount for your motor and run fresh water through the engine for around 10 minutes after you get the boat out. Spray everything off with fresh water and get all the salt off.

If you're worried about chop, then I don't know what to tell you. Depends on your gunnels.


----------



## MrFish

What he said about flushing. We started fishing Apalach in bass boats years ago. The biggest problem we had, was sand in the carpet. You will never get it out. And when you start running 60 mph down the river, that sand hurts.


----------



## snapperfan

Just get a Salt-Away dispenser and some of their solution. Put it on the hose end and thoroughly wash down the entire rig, especially every nook and cranny on the trailer, and flush the motor with it at the end of every day on the water. You will be fine.

http://www.saltawayproducts.com/MixerPage.htm


As far as sand in the carpet, you are on your own there. Just keep it out the best you can. It's not that hard.


----------



## tips n tails

I take my 18 ft tracker out into the bay....blackwater and escambia alot and havnt had any problems. its a fresh/salt water mix. I dont think the salinity content will hurt your motor any. My biggest problem was getting sand stuck in my motors pee hole hose to where it stopped "peeing". I had to disconnect the hose inside and flush it out to remove the sand buildup. 

Since then Ive learned where the sandbars are at


----------



## minkmaster

Thats cool a little TLC and your fine. Its just that or rent a center counsel for 1500 a week and I already paid for one boat why pay for 2.


----------



## CurDog

I always took my boat to Blackwater River after being in Saltwater. I'd run up the river and stay out at least 30 mins to flush the motor. Also my trailer got "flushed" when launching the boat. I've always disconnected the fuel line, ran all the fuel out of the carbs at the dock, regardless if I was going the next day. And I've never had a fuel/carb problem, or experienced any other problems others have had with saltwater corrosion, especially on the steering linkages and upper unit. This area needs to be rinsed and wiped with a garden hose and rag. Dawn dishwashing soap helps too. Put a squirt or two in a spray-hose container, or use the "salt-away".


----------



## DHB699

Don't forget the WD-40 on the winch mates ,steering linkage trolling motor brackets, and anything that needs to keep working. :whistling:


----------



## CurDog

DHB699 said:


> Don't forget the WD-40 on the winch mates ,steering linkage trolling motor brackets, and anything that needs to keep working. :whistling:


Ohhhh Nooo, You should never use WD-40 on any part that will be subjected to saltwater. WD-40 is 40% alcohol, which will induce/cause premature rusting/corrosion.


----------



## X-Shark

> I have heard alot of people say its hardest on your trailer but that didnt prove true on the my buddies boat.


You neglected to say what material your buddies trailer is built out of?

A painted steel trailer is the worst thing to put in Saltwater. This is what is usually sold up North for Bass boats. They are also rectangular steel tube frames. That is a strong trailer, but there is no protection on the inside of the tubes. They rust from the inside out...You will never see it until it's to late......But.......On a real...real quiet night when the air is still and the crickets are not chirping....you can hear it rusting. 



"Fluid Film" is better than WD40 in this case.


----------



## Biller48

Fished a 18ft triton bass boat in P'cola and Choctaw bay for a few years. Just be a little more annal with maintanence, motor flushes, washing down etc. As far as the carpet, i use to use a wet vac in one hand and a water hose in the other at the same time, basically flooding the carpet and sucking it up at the same time to get the sand out, i would do this every few months or so. The only saltwater damage i took on was the black painted trailor, boat was excellent shape when i sold it.


----------



## traqem

1 more warning from another guy who uses his bass boat in the bay. Carpet and saltwater fish slime do not mix. If you lay a sail cat on your carpet, you'll have to scrub that spot for 10 minutes just to get MOST of that slime off. Do not lay any of the slimier fish on bass boat carpet. Otherwise, the only other thing I've noticed with good preventive maintenance after every trip is that my previously virgin zinc annodes are now pitted instead of shiny. Don't forget to wash down the pulls for your hatches very well too.


----------



## jim t

Yeah, the trailer is more in trouble than the boat. Even a couple dunkings will cause a lot of rust. Rinse the trailer as much as the boat, then expect to lose you're lights quickly, chances are your ground is not stainless steel and will die quickly.

PS I've always wondered why "Bass Boats" are carpeted, yet "Flat's Boats" are not. To some extent it's because "Bass Boats" are used in VERY cold days, but "Flats Boats" are not. 

Jim


----------



## Perdidoguy

Don't forget to run freshwater in your bilge and run the bilge pumps to flush out any saltwater that may have seeped in.


----------

